# My First Homemade Slingshot



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here.

A little backstory. I am really into bushcraft and an active member at Bushcraft USA. After a reading a few threads on slingshots there I got the bug to get one that is a bit more "bushcrafty' than the Marksman 3040 folding slingshot I bought years ago at Walmart. A couple members there pointed me here for some pointers.

I have been eyeballing the A Plus PS2 but while reading everything I could on slingshots and watching a video Backwoodsbub from the BCUSA forum on his natural I decided I would make my own.

I still plan to get a PS2 but in the mean time I am having fun with this. It is made from a solid fork cut out of a downed American Sycamore. The bands are chained #32 office rubber bands, 6x5x5 (Big thanks to Nico for his tutorial on chaining rubber bands.). They are mounted to the fork with a pair of leather tabs.





































All in all it took about 45 minutes from finding it in the tree to having a functioning slingshot. I don't have a chronograph so I can't verify speed of the bearings I am shooting but I believe it is shooting at least with as much power as the yellow surgical tubes on the Marksman 3040.

*Edited: I was so eager to post this I forgot what is probably the most important line of the post. *
All you slingshot gurus please let me know what you think and if you have any recommendations. I am may buy some therapy bands from the local WalMart and cut some tapered bands to give a try on this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The most important thing about it is: How's she shoot? Everything else is secondary. Looks to me like she'll get 'er done, and it's nice and bush-crafty too. I think you made yourself something good there. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

Shoots good. I want to play around with the band configuration a little. See if I can increase the power a little more.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I like it!! I've been wanting to play around with chained rubber myself, using heavy tubes has taught me that it's not about speed, but about mass, well sized stones and hex nuts around 1/2 inch hit like a ton of bricks when fired out of a slow steady band set like that. Nico is the expert though, he has some great blogs and posts about chains that taught me how to do all the work I've done in the slow and heavy aspect of slingshot shooting


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the "colors". Looks like camo-slingshot!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey cool and it's camo too!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Like it, Como looking colors


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice shooter, and you can't complain about the price.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hello fellow Bushcrafter, great looking catty, I don't recognize the wood, what is it? And I've a whole thread dedicated to the man himself in the off topic section, so have a look when you fancy.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Good Job


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Chained rubber! I gotta just try that. I have conjured up a notion in my head that these chained rubber bands wouldn't be so accurate as a straight flat band but I need to prove me wrong by shooting one.

Great job bud! Now go try a board cut as well. You have been bitten by the sling bug.


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Real tree camouflage


----------



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

Perish, please do try chains. I know Nico has great results with them. I would like to see some side by side accuracy tests.

I plan to order an A + pretty soon so I can try a board cut.


----------



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

Whipcrackdeadbunny the wood type is American Sycamore. Not the hardest wood but it had a nice fork.

Since the sycamore is easy to work with I was able to do all of the work with my Leathman. From cutting it out of the downed tree to nothing the forks to rounding the edges.

Lerch


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great, especially for a first attempt.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome Lerch!!! 
I'll be ready when you are my friend, but let me just say that you did a fine job on that natural!! They shoot exceptionally well. Some people prefer them. 
Anyways.... Glad you joined up here too and are doing some slingshot Bush Craft!!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

lerch said:


> Perish, please do try chains. I know Nico has great results with them. I would like to see some side by side accuracy tests.
> 
> I plan to order an A + pretty soon so I can try a board cut.


Hi Lerch,

Chained rubberbands are as accurate as any other elastic and I have shot them along side flats (.050 latex), and therabands no differnce in accuaracy I hit my mark with any of the mentioned elastics the same but did and do better with chains.

Those #32s you are using look thin, perhaps you can use them in a 777 chain I think if I'm not mistaken you are using alliance pale gold crepe in the #32s or you are using the cheap walmart #32s they are thin but highly elastic.

Try the red platinum crepe #32s those in a 444 chain are very powerful and shoot .50 cal lead ball at 180 fps and 1/2 inch steel at 200 fps.
Even a lighter 333 chain of the good red #32s has enough punch to crack a coconut with a meager 44 cal lead ball ( to me 44 cal is small).

Good slingshot craftsmanship keep it going as you are now bitten by the slingshot bug.

Nico


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Sweet! I got to say it's been ages and a day since I last saw sycamore. Great material. And to have it already camo for you. You just gotta love this stuff.


----------



## lerch (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm not sure of the brand name on those #32 bands. Bought them at OfficeMax. Going track down some of those red bands. And yes I sure am bit by the sling shot bug.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job I got 2 cedar forks I am going to do some more research.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Really like the Sycamore fork the bark has always fascinated me....I wish I had the restraint to not overdo a natural. I have some sycamore drying, you have prodded me to do a real natural natty when it is dry...thanks.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, Lerch,

Very nice effort, first try or not! I'm with Dayhiker. I think you *have* made yourself something good! I really love the natural camo built right in! I have tried the chained bands a couple of times, but I prefer the braided bands, myself. Look up "braided" on the forum, and you should find all the info you need. Just a thought, and suggestion. Check them out. Advantages/disadvantages--strengths/weaknesses, etc.

Good shooting, best of luck, and most of all, welcome from your new family.

SS Silas


----------

